# Install port "Static"



## pestslent1 (May 13, 2019)

If I install a port "Handbrake" and choose "static in the options" does that install all dependency's in the same place as the program (Where exactly is that)?
If I remove the port (that I chose static in the options) does it get rid of all it pulled in?
what would be the proper procedure to remove it and everything it pulled in?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2019)

Static library - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pestslent1 (May 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Static library - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for a fast reply
I read that and though it explains what they are, it does not really answer my questions. 
Is everything in the same place (Inside the location where the installed port is)? It seems to say it's all in the executable in windows, which is why I am asking if it is all in the same place in Freebsd.
If I "make deinstall" the port (that I chose static in the options), does it get rid of all it pulled in?
what would be the proper procedure to remove it and everything it pulled in?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2019)

pestslent1 said:


> Is everything in the same place (Inside the location where the installed port is)?


No, not exactly. Statically linked means that _everything_ is linked into one executable. Normally the opposite is true, libraries are dynamically linked, i.e. loaded from disk when called from the executable.



pestslent1 said:


> what would be the proper procedure to remove it and everything it pulled in?


The same way as everything else; `pkg delete <pkgname>` and `pkg autoremove`.


----------

